# Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!



## Anglerboard-Team (28. November 2006)

Ein wahrlich ausergewöhnlicher Fang gelang Anglerboard-Mitglied Gerhard Renner aus Hochheim am 16.11.

Der Angler fing am Main bei Hochheim einen Zander von unglaublichen 103cm. Gewicht 19,3 Pfd.

Die Anglerboard-Redaktion gratuliert und wünscht ein kräftiges Petri Heil.








Kommentieren und diskutieren könnt ihr hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1368603


----------

